# South Central Missouri - home, barns, 20 acres



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Looking for someone to purchase the property I own next to mine. Earth bermed house, 20 acres, two barns, chicken house. Producing hay meadows. Fenced livestock paddocks. Pond with bass in it.

I would like to owner finance it.

I just updated the info at the following blog link. I had a disabled veteran in it, but she wasn't able to stay long term. 

http://quirkygoatfarm.blogspot.com/2013/08/land-and-homes-available-in-south.html

You can respond to me via Private Message on this board, or you can email me. bestgoatmilk (at gmail but not typing the address all together to foil the computerized spammers)


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Sounds nice, not that I am in a position to pack up and move, but just curious, what is your asking price?


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

Thats gorgeous Alice. I hope to find something like that when we're ready to sell in Phoenix :<


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I've updated the info a bit again. 

Asking price is $150,000.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Not interested in buying but Love it down there and I believe that is a Fair price.

big rockpile


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

New update! Looking for *either* a buyer or long term renter.


----------



## purehoney (Dec 6, 2013)

How much do you want down for owner finance?


Purehoney


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I'd like at least $15,000 down, but we can always talk. 

More down means lower interest rate.

Less down means higher interest rate.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

More pictures. We are still cleaning inside, so there will be more pictures in a couple of days.

http://quirkygoatfarm.blogspot.com/2014/08/underhill-pictures.html


----------



## Joy Bell Farm (Jul 30, 2013)

wow i cant belive this is still up for grabs i love this place but its out of our price range. In my life time i hope to own a earth home. Ive always loved them.


----------

